# Retained kid after placenta passed?



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We have a doe that kidded at 4 yesterday morning. I heard her from in the house and came out to find a kid already standing and she had just passed the placenta. She is a big girl, weighing well over 200 pounds, and she has always given us 2 or more kids each time. Last kidding she gave us 4. 

I didn't want to go in and check her since she had already delivered the placenta, so I bounced her and I didn't get a clear feeling on whether or not she still had one in there. Like I said, she's big. I have to lay on her back and my hands don't quite meet on the bottom of her stomach.

A little while after the placenta passed, she laid down like she was finished. So, I assumed that was it. Well, last night, she was acting funny. It was probably because she was tired from the days activities, but now I'm paranoid. Her temp was normal, she was just laying around a little too much for my liking. She ate all of her grain, so her appetite isn't off. Her body condition looks good and her eyes aren't sunken.

Is there any way that she could have retained a baby even after the placenta passed? Could she have another baby, with another placenta in there?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. There could be another kid/placenta in there. I'd keep a close watch on her.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Will do. Would the baby still be alive if there is another placenta? How long should I be keeping a close eye on her?

She is acting more normal this morning, I hope I was being paranoid last night and she was just tired from the day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is hard to say. I would think within 48 hours you should know.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've only had one with a retained kid and she was dead in 24 hours. This year I had a doe kid at roughly 12pm and the next morning (after the placenta came out) she had one half grown head kid on the grown and another hanging out of her. I couldn't get my whole hand in her since she was starting to close so gave her oxy since what was coming out was half the size of my hand and a third one came out. I would say that last one came out pretty close to 24 hours since the first live earthy kid was born and she really never missed a beat.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When placenta is delivered she is USUALLY done. But it is not normal for doe to lay around after she kids.
You are going to have to go in or have vet out.
This year I had a gut feeling my doe was carrying quads. Upon impending delivery (she never really pushed) she had very slight blood tingled goo.
I tried pulling kids but could not, even though fully dilated.
Vet pulled an upside down DOA, then underdeveloped thing. He fished around some more & found a viable kid..
Does she squat for long periods of time? Four days later she passed fetus.

eta By now she is dry in there, it will be a very tough going.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

Test her Ketone levels or try to give her some molasses/Karo water, drench her some.
And if you have nutridrench give some of that.

Is she shaking at all? If not maybe give her a few tums anyway.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

If she is acting normal now and taking care of her kid I would probably relax. Hopefully all is well.

We had it happen once. But in our case the doe kept pawing and squatting and not taking care of the other two babies. We separated her from them and when I went out to check later there was a dead kid partway out. Now, if the doe is not acting right or not wanting her kids around we go in and check as it is so much better to do it right away.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

She is up and eating, drinking, nursing and cleaning her baby spotless. She's such a good mom, though, that she cleaned off another does babie a couple of days ago while she was in labor with her own. So, I know she won't ignore her own if she went back into labor. 

I can test her ketones this morning. She's not hypocalcemic, she's still bright looking and eyes look good. She doesn't squat, unless to pee, but she doesn't squat when she's delivering either.

Yesterday afternoon I did catch her pawing at the ground for a few hours and her stance was more spread out and solid, like the stance she takes when she is in labor. But, no discharge, no temp and she doesn't seem like she is stressed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like nothing is retained.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, she sounds OK.


----------

